# Looking for KY lease



## Sundays Money (Dec 29, 2014)

Looking to lease or join lease in western ky, just missed the one on base camp in Christian cnty. 
Looking to split my time up between MO,and hopefully IL.
and use KY as a stopping point along the way


----------



## rance56 (Dec 30, 2014)

i'm working on something in kentucky that might interest you, and if not would love to get your thoughts on it. 404-219-1199 rance


----------



## Pistol (Dec 31, 2014)

Rance,  I'm a GA boy living in KY and looking for a lease.  PM me the details or let me know if you would rather have me give you a call.

Thanks!


----------



## Kentuckykeith (Jun 28, 2015)

Try the web merkfarmshunting.com


----------

